# A.B.T. wraped in chicken



## mike johnson

I made these yesterday. They were a HUGE hit with everyone. I started with the basic A.B.T. recipee but added some oaxaca cheese.













IMG_1227.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Jul 30, 2012






I then marrinatede some boneless skinless chicken thigh in AU JUS , worshiser sauce, and rosemarry then sprinkle with rub.













IMG_1228.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Jul 30, 2012






Wrap jalapeno with chicken thigh and the wrap in bacon. Larger pieces required 2 slices of bacon.













IMG_1229.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Jul 30, 2012






Smoked for 3 hours at 245 deg.( will drop to 225 next time ) I pulled the plain A.B.T. out after 2 hours.













IMG_1231.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Jul 30, 2012






Heres the Money Shot













IMG_1232.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Jul 30, 2012


----------



## daveomak

Mike, morning....  Great concoction....  I'll bet they were very good....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...   Dave


----------



## scarbelly

Those look mighty tasty. Great idea


----------



## s2k9k

Looks like an ABT Chicken Fatty!!! Great Idea!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker

Great twist on ABTs...I like it and they look fantastic.


----------



## rowdyrawhide

Those look fantastic!


----------



## vegassmokeout

looks good


----------



## delbbq

Reviving an old thread but I thought of this yesterday and picked up the thighs today.I'm going to

go Buffalo..!!  Jal. with Blue Cheese /Cream Cheese..Thigh marinated in Buffalo Sauce..Bacon wrapped

 and then more Buffalo..Mmmmm


----------



## mike johnson

That sounds wonderful. Let us know how it came out.


----------



## delbbq

Work called so things changed a bit due to time..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Half a Jal boat with Cream Cheese dashes of Franks wrapped in a thigh

and then bacon.Cracked pepper and mopped heavily with more Franks.Smoked at about 275* until IT hit 155.Then on to a grate in the fire box to crisp up the "juicy" bottom.They were Really Tasty..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Next time I'll dice the Jal and make a spread with the CC,use half a thigh to make each one smaller and more manageable

for wrapping. I call them "Pollo Diablo"..


----------

